# Binks 2001



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Folks,
quick question. Will the Binks 2001 spray gun be acceptable for spraying lacquer and poly? 

I picked it up years ago at a garage sale for five or ten bucks. All the parts are there. I've run water through it. If it's usable, I'll pick up a rebuild kit and put it in it. Just to be sure it's all fresh and new. It's been sitting for a while. Would want to be sure all the seals and "O" rings are good.

Any input would be appreciated. 
Steve


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Thats a great gun definitely good for lacquer you may need to cut poly some like 4-1. Biggest thing to go on that is the cup seal does it feel pliable still or is it dry rotted?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

i would by them all day long for 10 bucks apiece, wanna sell it lol:yes:


----------



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

MastersHand said:


> Thats a great gun definitely good for lacquer you may need to cut poly some like 4-1. Biggest thing to go on that is the cup seal does it feel pliable still or is it dry rotted?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Thanks for the reply,

The cup seal is pretty flat and not real pliable. Is it replaceable?? If not I can make one most likely. 

My main intent is to use lacquer. Planning a big kitchen cabinet job. 

Is the 66SD air nozzle and 66ss fluid nozzle pretty common?

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

chemmy said:


> i would by them all day long for 10 bucks apiece, wanna sell it lol:yes:


Don't think so, sorry. 

So I did good??


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

stevespens said:


> Don't think so, sorry.
> 
> So I did good??


Yeah, you did good!! even if you put 100 bucks into it you did good. you can get new gaskets online as well as other tips or needles etc. what you have now is fine for lacquer or even dye toners etc.:thumbsup:


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Seals are defiantly replaceable . Do you have a Sherwin Williams by you. Bring it in let them do leg work if they don't have in stock

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## stevespens (Jan 31, 2012)

chemmy said:


> Yeah, you did good!! even if you put 100 bucks into it you did good. you can get new gaskets online as well as other tips or needles etc. what you have now is fine for lacquer or even dye toners etc.:thumbsup:


That's awesome. 



MastersHand said:


> Seals are defiantly replaceable . Do you have a Sherwin Williams by you. Bring it in let them do leg work if they don't have in stock
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Yes I have a SW near by. I'll look into it. Thanks all.


----------

